# Filmmusik - Welche Filmmusik findet ihr am besten?



## DOTL (22. September 2008)

Huhu,

welche Filmmusik findet ihr am besten?

Welche hört ihr auch ganz gerne mal daheim?

Spontan fallen mir dazu die Soundtracks von LOTR, Gladiator und Black Hawk Down ein.


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2008)

also ich find ja den sountrack zu Mortal Kombat richtig geil.
Auserdem wird dieser ja auch in andern filmen verwendet, und das sogar sehr oft^^


----------



## Pokerclock (22. September 2008)

Mortal Kombat hatte auf jeden Fall was. Der Sound ging gut ab. Passte zum Thema.

Die Another Day > Madonna > hatte auch was, wenn man das entsprechende Tiefbass Equipment hat.

Der Terminator (Teil1) Soundtrack war auch ganz gut. Ich steh auf diese 80er Elektronik-Musik.


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2008)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Terminator (Teil1) Soundtrack war auch ganz gut. Ich steh auf diese 80er Elektronik-Musik.



jo, die 80'er hatten es in sich. auch der pop und rock aus der zeit war geil, besonders in den Filmen^^


----------



## exa (22. September 2008)

soundtracks von hans zimmer ...punkt


----------



## McZonk (22. September 2008)

exa schrieb:


> soundtracks von hans zimmer ...punkt



Dito. Imho sicherlich mit einer der besten Filmmusik-Komponisten .


----------



## heartcell (22. September 2008)

der soundtrack zu *Beverly Hills Cop *ist aber auch nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (22. September 2008)

Die Soundtracks von Forrest Gump und von Blues Brothers sind spitze.


MFG


----------



## Lee (22. September 2008)

exa schrieb:


> soundtracks von hans zimmer ...punkt



Jup. Die sind genial


----------



## aurionkratos (22. September 2008)

Ich finde, dass die Soundtracks von Indy und Star Wars richtig Ohrwürmer sind - mir fällt bloß der Name des Komponisten nicht ein...


----------



## McZonk (22. September 2008)

aurionkratos schrieb:


> mir fällt bloß der Name des Komponisten nicht ein...



Wars nicht John Williams?


----------



## Uziflator (22. September 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Wars nicht John Williams?



JA der wars!

HAt auch die Soundtracks zu Harry Potter und Indian Jones gemacht und viele andere.


----------



## bobby (22. September 2008)

am besten die musik von alien 1 echt schauder haft


----------



## m4h (23. September 2008)

am besten ist immer schwer zu sagen...
welchen ich als letztes, bis auf einige ausnahmen, super fand war der "repo! the genetic opera" soundtrack. super songs und auch größtenteils guter gesang


----------



## Adrenalize (23. September 2008)

Für Sommerfeeling kann ich den OST zu 50 First Dates empfehlen. alle Lieder die drauf sind klingen nach Reggae, Hawaii und Sommer. 
Leider sind aber nicht alle Songs auf dem film enthalten 

Teilweise gibts auch Moviesampler mit bekannten Songs aus diversen Filmen, sowas ist natürlich auch toll.

Was auch gut klingt sind diese James bond colletions mit den Titelsongs der bondfilme, vorausgesetzt man mag die art von Musik.


----------



## Fabi-O (23. September 2008)

Von den "grossen" etwas neuren Hollywood-"Blockbustern" stamt die Musik sehr oft aus der Feder von John Williams.
Aber mein Favorit ist Enrico Morricone und die Musik zu Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod. So richtig opernhaft. Jeder Charakter hat seine eigene Musik, die sich aber auch immer gut in den Gesamtzusammenhang einordnen kann... i love it.


----------



## potzblitz (29. September 2008)

Men in black ist immer noch ein Ohrwurm 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3qpOrJ3F8I&


----------



## Korn86 (30. September 2008)

exa schrieb:


> soundtracks von hans zimmer ...punkt



Richtig, der beste Komponist, wenn es um Filmmusik geht  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/F8OSiaHmXQM&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/F8OSiaHmXQM&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FPrHH3DOaSE&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FPrHH3DOaSE&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Gast3737 (30. September 2008)

Eiskalte Engel O.S.T ist der Geilste danach kommt ne weile Nix.... oder ich meine Garnix...


----------



## Hard-2-Get (1. Oktober 2008)

Blues Brothers und Blues Brothers 2000.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mDr4f1jGH04

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kt5Vv97v5g8


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Eiskalte Engel O.S.T ist der Geilste danach kommt ne weile Nix.... oder ich meine Garnix...





Hard-2-Get schrieb:


> Blues Brothers und Blues Brothers 2000.



Beides Super Soundtracks.
(nach eiskalte engel kommt kurz dahinter wonderfull days, dann ne weile nichts )
Dazu kommt noch Wonderfull Days
Mission Impossible 2
vielleicht die JamesBond Themes
Wenn mir der rest einfällt sage ich bescheid


----------



## Player007 (3. Oktober 2008)

Finde die Filmmusik von Star Wars geil, außerdem noch das Intro von "Die Insel" ^^
Und Fluch der Karabik darf auch nicht fehlen 

Gruß


----------



## Edguy (3. Oktober 2008)

Der Soundtrack, der mich zuletzt sehr beeindruckte war:

Transformers
Steve Jablonsky


----------



## igoroff (3. Oktober 2008)

Ennio Morricone ist und bleibt für mich der Größte Filmmusikkomponist / -dirigent

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZKlxyoPNaFI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZKlxyoPNaFI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nesA2HOx9Sc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nesA2HOx9Sc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## der_yappi (3. Oktober 2008)

Jurassic Park (J Williams)
Blues Brothers 1 + 2
Ghostbusters
Top Gun

*Aber vor allem:
Bud Spencer und Terence Hill Filme
Da ist mir fast egal welcher Film, die Theme-Songs sind einfach klasse.
*


----------



## Korn86 (3. Oktober 2008)

Die Filmmusik von SAW ist auch nicht schlecht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aQk8VNkAZBw&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aQk8VNkAZBw&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yx3xQyTDQ4s&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yx3xQyTDQ4s&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Da fällt mir noch gerade ein sehr wichtiger ein.
Neben transformers hat auch, verdammt jetzt ist er mir wieder entfallen. ich editiere, wenns mir wieder eingefallen ist. man man man vor lauter transformationen fallen mir keine titel mehr ein ts ts ts *in gedanken abschweif*


----------



## Niza (3. Oktober 2008)

Die Filmmusik in vielen Walt Disney Filmen ist nicht schlecht.
aber auch die Filmmusik von Indianer Jones, Star Wars und Titanic ist positiv zu erwähnen.


----------



## OeffOeff (3. Oktober 2008)

*[*]Die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie [*]Kill Bill [*]Forrest Gump *

Sind alle SEHR zu empfehlen, ansonten finde ich die Titelmelodie von "Requiem For a Dream" und "28 Weeks later" sehr gut.


----------



## Leopardgecko (4. Oktober 2008)

Die besten Soundtracks sind für mich immer noch:

1. Streets of Fire (Straßen in Flammen)
2. The Rocky Horror Picture Show

...außerdem stehe ich auf Grease I+II


----------



## BigBubby (4. Oktober 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Die besten Soundtracks sind für mich immer noch:
> 
> 1. Streets of Fire (Straßen in Flammen)
> 2. The Rocky Horror Picture Show
> ...



ok, wen man danach geht West Side Story 
Filme zu Musikels würde ich mal aus der Wertung rausnehmen, da die musik ja zuerst da war und dann erst ein Film kam


----------



## Radagis (16. November 2009)

Last Samurai,  
Brave Heart, 
Top Gun, 
Herr der Ringe
usw.


----------



## Two-Face (16. November 2009)

STAR WARS
DER HERR DER RINGE
Matrix
Terminator
Batman Begins und The Dark Knight
Mission Impossible 2

noch ein paar andere, mehr fallen mir im Augenblick nicht ein....


----------



## Radagis (16. November 2009)

Jenseits von Afrika
Beowulf der animierte
Miami Vice die Serie
BSG


----------



## feivel (16. November 2009)

Sweeney Todd

Fight Club (Pixies)
Phantom der Oper (aber auch das Musical)
Return of the Living dead 1


----------



## Darkside (16. November 2009)

Armageddon – Das jüngste Gericht 
The day after tomorrow
Terminator 
Beverly Hills Cop
Matrix


----------



## JayxG (16. November 2009)

... so ziemlich alles von Hans Zimmer und Steve Jablonsky, und dann noch die OST´s von ...

Battlestar Gallactica (Bear McCreary)
Terminator (Brad Fiedel)
Armageddon (Trevor Rabin)
The Day after tommorow (Harald Kloser)

& natürlich der von Sunshine (John Murphy)


----------



## psyphly (17. November 2009)

ich mag die soundtracks der tarantino filme und von fear and loathing in las vegas


----------



## JC88 (17. November 2009)

Die Fabelhafte Welt der Amelie
Hans Zimmer


----------



## david430 (2. Januar 2010)

mission impossibe, ghost busters, pink panther, star wars,...

da gibts sooo viele


----------



## NCphalon (2. Januar 2010)

Beverly Hills Cop 
Star Trek - Der Erste Kontakt (ham se auf der ZDF Silvesterparty gespielt^^)


----------



## Sash (2. Januar 2010)

john williams, machte die soundtracks von den meisten spielberg oder georg lucas filmen wie indy, star wars, weiße hai, et, jurassic park und verdammt vielen anderen..

der von avatar, james horner, war auch ganz gut.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (3. Januar 2010)

Jan Hammer und der ganze Miami Vice Soundtrack


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

finde die von indy 1, 3 und 4 genial ... 



> Ich finde, dass die Soundtracks von Indy und Star Wars richtig Ohrwürmer sind - mir fällt bloß der Name des Komponisten nicht ein...



john williams

btt : ganz gut is auch der ost zu beowulf


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Januar 2010)

Hans Zimmer darf natürlich nicht fehlen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Januar 2010)

- Lord of the Rings 1-3 (Howard Shore) - Die Complete Recordings als 5.1 Audio-DVD sind Musikgenuss auf höchstem Niveau
- The Last Samurai (Hans Zimmer)
- Gladiator (Hans Zimmer)
- Thin Red Line (Hans Zimmer)
- Berlin Calling (Paul Kalkbrenner)
- Master and Commander (Iva Davis, Christopher Gordon, Richard Tognetti)
- Pulp Fiction
- Top Gun

um nur die besten zu nennen ^^


----------



## Two-Face (6. Januar 2010)

Nicht zu vergessen: _Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod_ - Ennio Moricone
Schlicht und ergreifend legendär...


----------



## Ahab (6. Januar 2010)

Hans Zimmer.


----------



## disaster-master (7. Januar 2010)

zum hundertsten Mal Hans Zimmer; ganz wichtig: Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod (einfach genial) und Die fabelhafte Welt der Amelie. zum schluss noch Lords of the Rings.


----------



## pcfreak_T92 (7. Januar 2010)

Ich find die Filmmusik zu "Into the Wild" sehr gut! Wurde von Eddie Vedder geschrieben.


----------



## HollomaN (7. Januar 2010)

Eine kleine Auswahl von mir.


Pulp Fiction
Bud Spencer & Terence Hill
187: Music From The Motion Picture
The Matrix: Music From The Motion Picture


----------



## disaster-master (7. Januar 2010)

ohh jaa stimmt Pulp Fiction. hätte ich fast vergessen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (7. Januar 2010)

Die musik von Stargate Atlantis ist ganz gut und die aus dem Film Die Insel.


----------



## der_yappi (12. Januar 2010)

HollomaN schrieb:


> Eine kleine Auswahl von mir.
> 
> 
> Pulp Fiction
> ...



Bud Spencer / Terence Hill 
Viele Lieder von den de Angelis Brüdern (auch unter dem Namen "Oliver Onions")


John Williams hat viele gute Melodien gemacht:
Jurassic Park, Star Wars, Indiana Jones oder Schindlers Liste ist zB von ihm
Shrek hat auch geile Lieder im Film drin

Schindlers Liste:
YouTube - Schindler's List Soundtrack-01 Theme from Schindler's List

Jurassic Park:
YouTube - Jurassic Park theme song

Shrek:
YouTube - Rufus Wainwright - Hallelujah (shrek)
YouTube - Shrek I need a Hero


----------



## boss3D (12. Januar 2010)

Last Samurai fällt mir spontan als sehr gute Filmmusik ein. Es gibt aber auch noch ein paar Serien und dann sind da natürlich noch die Klassiker, wie HdR und Co. ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## disaster-master (12. Januar 2010)

von Simpsons ist der Spiderschwein song auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## dadstaxi (19. Januar 2010)

Oceans filmmusik


----------



## Rakyr (20. Januar 2010)

- Der Herr der Ringe
- Firefly / Serenity
Dann ganz viel Abstand nach unten
- Fluch der Karibik
- StarWars
- Jurassic Park
- Beverly Hills Cop
- McGyver

Bis auf die ersten beiden fallen die meisten OSTs aber nur durch ihre Titelmusik auf, aber gerade bei Herr der Ringe und Firefly/Serenity hab ich je 40 Lieder die ich regelmäßig höhre.

Ich hab mal irgendwo gelesen dass es gute Filmmusik den Film nicht führen soll, sondern untermalen und nicht auffallen soll. Ich bin der Meinung nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## W0LVE (22. Januar 2010)

Hans Zimmer ist immer gut.
Stehe aber auch total auf die Star Wars und HDR OST!


----------



## SA\V/ANT (26. Januar 2010)

The Departed 
YouTube - I'm Shipping Up To Boston - Dropkick Murphys

Avatar finde ich auch sehr, sehr passend, aber eben nur im Film. Stand Alone Soundtrack kommt ohne der Bilder kaum so gigantisch rüber wie im Film. Dennoch liebe ich diese Gesänge.

Jakes first flight :

YouTube - Avatar Soundtrack - Jake's First Flight


----------



## mercenary (27. Januar 2010)

Definitiv Braveheart


----------



## kress (27. Januar 2010)

Highlander (Queen)
Transformers (Linkin Park)


----------



## boss3D (31. Januar 2010)

kress schrieb:


> Transformers (Linkin Park)


War da nicht _(zumindest im zweiten Teil)_ neben Linkin Park auch noch Greenday dabei? Meine mich an 21 Guns erinnern zu können, aber auf jeden Fall Top ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mixxed_up (31. Januar 2010)

Beste Filmmusik:
*Der Herr der Ringe*.


----------



## psyphly (31. Januar 2010)

Berlin Calling und Human Traffic


----------



## Nickless (31. Januar 2010)

Fluch der Karibik ist mein Favorit


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (1. Februar 2010)

Hab ich Gladiator schon genannt ?


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Februar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> War da nicht _(zumindest im zweiten Teil)_ neben Linkin Park auch noch Greenday dabei? Meine mich an 21 Guns erinnern zu können, aber auf jeden Fall Top ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Jop!

Star Wars!!!


----------



## Böhser Cabal (22. Februar 2010)

Kurz und Knapp sind die meisten Soundtracks aus den Quentin Tarantino Filmen absolut göttlich.


Die Speerspitze des guten Geschmacks bilden da eindeutig "Kill Bill Vol.1", "Pulp Fiction" und "Death Proof".


Wenn man nach den komponierten Orchestersachen geht, da kann ich mich nicht ganz so für den Spitzenreiter entscheiden.

Aber was John Williams bei "Der Weisse Hai", "Star Wars", "Indiana Jones" und "Harry Potter" abgeliefert hat ist schon erste Sahne und Kronjuwelen der Filmsoundtracks. Auch Leute die die Filme hassen, kennen SICHER deren Melodien.


Ansonsten:

"Gladiator" hat auch noch einen guten Sound.
"Slumdog Millionaire" ist ebenfalls in der Liste vertreten.


----------



## jenzy (22. Februar 2010)

Der Herr der Ringe, einfach Klasse  könnte ich mir 1000mal anschauen/hören


----------



## Ahab (22. Februar 2010)

The Dark Knight (  )
Black Hawk Down
Signs-Zeichen
SAW (alle Teile)

Naja, ich bin Hans Zimmer Fan.  Der Mann ist einfach genial.


----------



## Wadde (22. Februar 2010)

Hancock mit Will Smith


----------



## Ell1 (22. Februar 2010)

Superbad!


----------



## non_believer (23. Februar 2010)

Meine unerreichten Favoriten: 

Hans Zimmer & Lisa Gerrard "Gladiator"

John Williams "Harry Potter I-III"


----------



## adrenaxus (3. März 2010)

Also IMHO ist immer noch Howard Shore König der Filmmusik.
Der epische Soundtrack von Herr der Ringe ist einfach Klasse!


----------



## Jediknight_18 (3. März 2010)

Star Wars, Gladiator, Herr der Ringe und Doktor Schiwago sind einmalig


----------



## boss3D (5. März 2010)

Einer der besten Soundtracks überhaupt: King Arthur ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3B-N7oBmsU

MfG, boss3D


----------



## kuki122 (5. März 2010)

Scotty - Black Pearl.
von Fluch der Karibik.


----------



## feivel (5. März 2010)

natürlich darf the last unicorn nicht fehlen


----------



## boss3D (6. März 2010)

*Hangover - Iko Iko* würde ich auch zu den Soundtracks zählen, die einfach perfekt zum Film passen ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW4xah9GGN0

MfG, boss3D


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. März 2010)

Das Ending-Theme von "Inglorious Basterds". Grandios. Und grandioser Film.

*Ennio Morricone - Rabbia E Tarantella*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evDOp8HzGfY


----------



## boss3D (7. März 2010)

Hier die volle Version von Hans Zimmers *Soundtrack* für *King Arthur*. Einfach genial ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d0jkdDkS5Ek

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Hendrix !!! (7. März 2010)

Ghostbusters habe ich auf Kassette und Single Vinyl.


----------



## keendeen (12. März 2010)

Mit Abstand das final theme von dem Film Requiem for a Dream:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFnsv_N2xbE


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. März 2010)

Die Musik der neuen Batman Filme finde ich auch geil, relativ simpel gehalten, aber denoch sehr stimmungsvoll!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. März 2010)

sehr genial sind auch die Soundtracks von *Lost in Translation* und *Vanilla Sky*


----------



## moe (12. März 2010)

auf jeden fall die *blues brothers*. 
der von fightclub ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## keendeen (12. März 2010)

The Dark Knight hat auch wirklich göttlich gute Filmmusik, natürlich von Zimmer kompniert...


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Der Soundtrack von _Terminator 4: Die Erlösung_, hauptsächlich die Titelmelodie, war ziemlich gelungen finde ich - ist auch von Danny Elfman, einer der Top-Filmmusik-Komponisten. Im Nachhinein auch das einzige, was an Terminator 4 überhaupt gelungen war, denn der Film selbst ist nicht viel mehr als eine herzlose Kommerzfortsetzung, genauso wie _Rebellion der Maschinen_.


----------



## AeroX (4. September 2011)

*Ausgrab* 

Die von Hans zimmer - Backdraft soundtrack mit abstand sehr gelungen. 

[YT]]Hans Zimmer - Suite from Backdraft - YouTube


----------



## SuRReal (4. September 2011)

Klaus Badelt - He's a pirate
Clint Mansell Requiem for a dream


----------



## JC88 (4. September 2011)

Ich habe durch zufall dieses hier entdeckt: Link

Sehr sehr empfehlenswert!

Auf deren Homepage sind ein paar Filme aufgelistet für die sie die Abspannmusik gemacht haben, schon ne ordentliche Reihe an bekannten Filmen dabei!
Beispiel:
Twilight
Twilight Eclipse
Chroniken von Narnia
Tintenherz
Wall E
Spiderman 3

Oder was mir am besten gefällt:
Mass Effect 2


----------



## KampfKeks_ (3. Oktober 2011)

Fluch der Karibik, Herr der Ringe


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

22 Bullets


----------



## LiquidCenTi (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Musik bei G.I.Joe. Geheimauftrag Kobra.


----------



## Jack ONeill (24. Oktober 2011)

Fluch der Karibik,Armageddon und Stargate nehme ich mal mit rein


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2011)

Sehr gute Musik machen für mich:

- Hans Zimmer
- Steve Jablonsky
- Two Steps from Hell

Two Steps From Hell


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2011)

Fluch der Karibik
Herr der Ringe
Star Wars
O Brother where art thou


----------



## Micha77 (25. Oktober 2011)

Boyzn The Hood
Menace II Society


----------



## KillerCroc (25. Oktober 2011)

Transformers 1-3 & Tron Legacy haben einen  Soundtrack


----------



## ich558 (30. Oktober 2011)

Transformers 1-3
Avatar
Herr der Ringe
Fluch der Karibik
 könnte ich immer wieder hören


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

Star Wars
Braveheart
Blood Diamond
Sunshine
Beautiful Mind
Matrix
Gladiator
Fluch der Karibik
Pulp Fiction
Kill Bill
Jacky Brown
Rambo
Rocky
Judgement Night
Spawn

mehr fallen mir momentan nicht ein...

Was ich noch empfehlen kann sind die Trailer-Themes von den Musik Produzenten "2 Steps from Hell". Die machen richtige Bombast Soundtracks. Voll episch.
Bei YouTube gibt es viele Videos davon.


----------



## lunar19 (30. Dezember 2011)

Transformers
Herr der Ringe
Fluch der Karibik
Lord of the Weed 
Apokalypse now

Standard eben...


----------



## RyzA (30. Dezember 2011)

"Herr der Ringe" natürlich auch. Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen. Aber sind noch so viele...welche mir momentan net einfallen...

Bei "Apokalypse Now" der "Ritt der Walküren" von Wagner.


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

Herr der Ringe

Pirates of theCaribbean :daumem:


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. Januar 2012)

Alle Filmsoundtracks von *Two Steps from Hell* und *Hans Zimmer* 

Der von Transformers ist ebenfalls gut, komme nicht auf den Namen vom Komponisten...


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

R4z0r-WhatElse?! schrieb:


> Der von Transformers ist ebenfalls gut, komme nicht auf den Namen vom Komponisten...


Steve Jablonsky 
War wohl Schüler von Hans Zimmer. Hans Zimmer hat auch am Soundtrack von "Transformers II" mitgewirkt.


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Januar 2012)

Fluch der Karibik

Und Full Metal Jacket (wenn auch kein Soundtrack im eigentlichen Sinne, aber das Ding ist Kult):





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQEDojPZ7YI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

Jo. Ist das Lied "Surfin Bird" von den Ramones.


----------



## Eikest (5. Januar 2012)

Ich finde den Imperial March aus Star Wars eigl hammer, 
leider fallen mir auf anhieb nicht mir ein deswegen belasse ich es bei dem!


----------



## R4z0r-WhatElse?! (5. Januar 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Jo. Ist das Lied "Surfin Bird" von den Ramones.



Das ist Trashman - Surfin Bird von 1963


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

Achso, dann war das von den Ramones ein Cover. Mein Fehler.


----------



## NotAnExit (5. Januar 2012)

Um es genau zu sagen ist der Song ursprünglich von "The Rivingtons", die auch "Papa-Oom-Mow-Mow" schrieben. The Trashman kombinierten diese beiden Songs dann zu "Surfin Bird".

The Rivingtons - Birds The Word - YouTube

The Rivingtons - Papa Oom Mow Mow - YouTube


----------

